# Spell Book Party Invitations - Pics!



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job BevAnn!!!! I absolutely love your invite!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

*spell book invite*

Great Invite. Well done.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Very creative!!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks so much guys!! You get to where you've looked at it so much, and thought about it so much, you lose perspective of it's good, or needs more, or what, ya know?! LOL I appreciate all the kind words!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Those look GREAT!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Love 'em! Must have taken forever to make!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OH I just love these!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

theworstwitch - you know, not too long actually. I have to make 80 now, so I try to make 'em as fast and easy as possible. 

Last night, watching tv, I folded all 80. Then I hole punched about half, and had to have DH hole punch the others, as my hand was killing me!! Then while still watching tv, I ran the twine through and tied. So, in the span of about 2 hours, I got the book made.

Today, here at work (ssshhhh!) I'm making 80 copies of the "pages". I'll go home tonight and rip the pages - that is the hardest part!! It'll probably take me all night, or even tomorrow nigh too.

Then after they are all ripped, I'll tea soak them - that easy enough, let them dry. Then ink the edges (another time consuming part, but not too hard) Then adhere, which is easy enough too.

The tearing is def the longest, hardest part - hand tearing looks so much better, but for time-sake, I'll probably use a ruler to tear the 80. 

Like I said, I'm stumped on the front - I want a smaller emblem, so at the top, I can put each kid's name, and then SPELL BOOK at the bottom - so it'd be like Colton's Spell Book - and it would be Colton's invitation. Cuz I gotta get their name on there some way, so my boys hand them out correctly. I guess I'll head to Michael's to try to find a smaller stamp for the front. Darn, more shopping!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice. Creative and well done. Looks like a lot of work went into it.

Quick question... in your first spell (Get someone to call you)... 4th sentence, what's the second word? Whilest? Is it supposed to be whilst?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? Those are fantastic and creative invitations. Good job. 



DeadTed said:


> Very nice. Creative and well done. Looks like a lot of work went into it.
> 
> Quick question... in your first spell (Get someone to call you)... 4th sentence, what's the second word? Whilest? Is it supposed to be whilst?


I believe you are correct.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

AHHH!! DeadTed - YES it is!! I am a stickler for spelling and editing and I completely missed it!! LOL Thank you SO much for spotting that!!  

Good thing I haven't made my 80 copies yet! LOL The OCD perfectionist in me would have never let the invite go out like that, even if they were all completed before I noticed it!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Critique away my foot! Your just fishing for compliments. And you deserve them. Those are some doing. How many bags did you use for each invite? There is alot of information there. Great job.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

very different and creative,great job!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

PTG - am not!!! LOL I really do think about them, ponder, change them up, so much and for so long, I don't get a good feel for what someone first initial impression is! And then again, the OCD perfectionist comes out in me, and I see lots of little things I could do better, or should change.

Like, the actual party information, is in the "recipe" page. But did anyone notice that?? Have I hidden it TOO well?? I have it and the map at the end - I'm thinking I need to move the party recipe to the front page so it's not looked over. The girls here at work didn't EVEN see the party data, and that's the whole point! LOL

I just used 2 bags for each invite. I bought 4 40 count - so I'll have 80 to pass out.

oh, and IF your on my card exchange, you will be getting one of these, but altered just for you!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

BevAnn - These are great! I hear ya about the tearing part...I'm very impatient when it comes to the 'slow' part of creativity... But you're right, tearing makes all the difference as your invites so beautifully show. Love them!


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome job!!


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Very, very nice indeed! I really like it! It looks pretty damn sweet as it is.

I think the cover looks good but I understand your desire add SPELLS to the cover. I might scale down the center decoration and add some decorative accents to each of the 4 corners. But again if your working with stamps scaling the center piece might not be an option without creating a smaller template.

If I were to add anything to the cover beyond SPELLS I might add some more texture items. I'm not a scrapbooking guru but I've seen some of my wife's catalogs and adding dimension and texture to the pages really adds to the over all feel of the page.

But yet again, having to do that to many, many invitations is very time consuming.

Argggh, bottom line. Great job!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oh ya'll. I think I'm in troubbble. Double Double. LOL

Me and FOUR friends spent SIX hours...SIX...Saturday, and got 30 invitations done. I have 60 to go!! WTH am I going to do?!?!? This is going to take me foooorrreevverrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! I may have actually overstepped my bounds on this one.

*sigh*


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow bevAnn! They look absolutely fantastic! 80 of them??? This is a HUGE party your having!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Wicked! I usually do a more simple invite, just because there are so many to make. 

I blame everyone HERE for inspiring me, and getting my creative juices flowing, and putting me in this predicament!! LOL  Kidding! Well, kinda...it is true, ya'll made me want to step up my game!

I am wondering....maybe buy some ecru paper to print the pages on...tear and ink them...instead of tea staining them all? That's what was the hard part - the time of letting them soak....setting them out to dry (my microwave was in full use Saturday night!!). 

Eh. I'm taking a break this week from all things Halloween, to avoid burnout! LOL


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow those turned out very nice! and 80!! Whew! Shame you blocked out your personal info so I can't crash the party 

MsM


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

LMAO I tell ya what Missy, you get over here, and you are more than welcome to crash it and stay the night even!! LOL


----------



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

90 invitations of that scale! You truly are insane! I hope your guests appreciate all the hard work you are putting into this endeavor.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic! Don't forget to hold one back though...just for posterity. It would be a shame not to be able to look back over them in the years to come!

BW


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE these! How creative! I have been totally racking my brains trying to come up with something for this year's party and your invites just blew my mind right apart. I might have to "borrow" the idea... if I don't come up with something soon. (hope you don't mind) I just really love them.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Really really cool!! The only problem now is that every year, you'll have to come up with something even cooler (lol) And that's gonna be hard! Every year my guests look forward to getting their "unique" invite. Great job!!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

I love how much creativity (and effort) you put into these invites. I have always appreciated the backstories, the stories within stories, and the above and beyond. What an amazing job!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I just wanted to say that seeing these invitations, BevAnn, have FINALLY given me the push I needed into creative mode so I can FEEL Halloween again. Thank you for sharing your creativity with us and for giving me back my mojo!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Bevann, I like this invetation set up. You really did a good job on this piece of work.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I really really love those! I think I am going to have to borrow that idea next year. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay dollar tree.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I love those, very nicely done.


----------



## vixson (Aug 30, 2010)

I love this it's perfect. I'm having a "Witches" halloween party and was trying to come up with a clever invite I think a spell bok will be great. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Naughty Monkey (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spell Book*

I love the idea & im gonna borrow it for next year!! Great Job!!! Super creative!


----------



## Bebegebeez28 (Aug 31, 2010)

They are fabulous.


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

bevann- I hope you dont mind i "borrowed" okay i blantantly stole your idea with the spell books to use for our invitatios this year. I hope thats okay


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

That is absolutely NO problem!!! Imitation is the best form of flattery!! 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Even though I'm a year and a half late, I'm glad I came across this thread. I love these invites BevAnn! They are fantastic.


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

I love this invitation! Very creative and unique. Is everything handmade?


----------

